# Expat Shop/British Food



## hedgehog1979 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

Are there any kind of Expat shops in Dubai, or places that sell things like Heinz Baked Beans, ketchup, PG Tips and the like?

I have a friend who has just moved out to Dubai, and is apparently missing beans on toast !

I'm in Tokyo for a couple of weeks and have found a shop that sells a bunch of UK products and was wondering if Dubai had the same?

Cheers.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can buy almost everything here in Dubai...including Heinz Baked Beans (kids had them yesterday)
You can buy various brands of ketchup here too.
Not sure what PG Tips are though.

Spinneys, Carrefour, Geant, Choithrams, Safestway, Hyperpanda, Lulu etc, all sell lots of overseas products...if they didnt, the shelves would be bare !!


----------



## hedgehog1979 (Aug 20, 2008)

Many thanks for your swift reply. PG Tips are a British brand of Tea!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PG Tips is sold in most supermarkets. 

There are over 200,000 Brits in Dubai - you can get just about anything & anyone who says different isn't trying very hard. Spinney's even sells many Waitrose products for heaven's sake!


-


----------



## hedgehog1979 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, Hes found Spinnys now, Think he was just being lazy/nervous when he got there!


----------

